# How do I tell if my rims are real dayton?



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

I did a search and couldn't find anything. But how do I tell if its a real Dayton? Its 72 spoke and the center dome cap is Dayton, cause it says it, but I cant find anything on the rim only one number, 255, in the back of hub. How anyway to tell if its a prestamped one?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that is a dayton if it says 225 in the back it might have a C next to it and the nipples should line up thats another way to tell


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that is a dayton if it says 225 in the back it might have a C next to it and the nipples should line up thats another way to tell


On Daytons should all the nipples line up? or can there be a few here and there that dont line up?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

they will look a little off but for the most part there all lined up


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Talkn said:


> On Daytons should all the nipples line up? or can there be a few here and there that dont line up?


They should all line up unless someone tightened some loose spokes. The spokes have a smoother transition from thin to bigger than a china spoke too. 225c or 225a stamped on inside of hub. Post a few clear pics and if layitlow will let ya know if they're real.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

If a magnet don't stick to the rims they are stainless steel.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^spokes.


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

jtl51603 said:


> I did a search and couldn't find anything. But how do I tell if its a real Dayton? Its 72 spoke and the center dome cap is Dayton, cause it says it, but I cant find anything on the rim only one number, 255, in the back of hub. How anyway to tell if its a prestamped one?


best answer is- "post a pic of them on here and someone will tell You"


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Pre stamps also have engraving on the barrel date they were made its real shitty hand engraving on the older stuff u may be mistaken the 255 for a 225 I have seen them without these markings all together usually due to adapter wearing numbers off or some real early ones only had a 5 like 5C for examples. The nipples should line up as well usually the 1st sign of a Dayton


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

I posted pics right before danialducati, does no one see them??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I dnt see no pics just 3 empty posts


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/blogs/ here is some pics from the blogs, been awhile since I have been on here posting any kind of pics, I forgot how, lol, I feel like newb.:facepalm:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes those are real dz. I can see the 225a stamp on the back of the hub and the nipps seem to line up


----------



## MarcAlt777 (May 30, 2015)

I know this is a old blog but I have a set of 20 inch spoke rims that I will like to find out if they are real Dayton spoke rims or if they are fake. Please help all help is really appreciated.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

post a pic and you'll get your answer a lot faster


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

What about 5D markings on the back side of hubs??? Anyone ever see those. I have seen 5A only marking never 5D


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

jtl51603 said:


> I did a search and couldn't find anything. But how do I tell if its a real Dayton? Its 72 spoke and the center dome cap is Dayton, cause it says it, but I cant find anything on the rim only one number, 255, in the back of hub. How anyway to tell if its a prestamped one?


 just assume they're not


----------



## aj951 (Jun 2, 2017)

my rims have a 5c stamp does any one know what year there from


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

aj951 said:


> my rims have a 5c stamp does any one know what year there from


Have you ever thought of googling Dayton number and calling it?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

aj951 said:


> my rims have a 5c stamp does any one know what year there from


Take the tire off there is a stamped date on the inside and a hand engraved date


----------

